# HELP career advice needed splicing or networking



## Cable_monkey (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all,
9 months ago I switched trades from the building game to data cabling it's going good but I'm interested in splicing and networking. The company that I'm with don't seem very interested in training me up in either of these fields so I'm thinking of doing it myself. A splicing and testing course is about £1000 and lasts 5 days where as a networking course ain't that simple I.e more time and more money. Has anyone got any advice on these roles? Once you pass a course can you get work straight away or do they want people with real experience. Or if anyone knows anyone who is taking people on as trainees in these trades. I've been working on the underground so have a LUCAS card that will help with the splicing and networking as there's loads of it on the underground.
Just found an A+ certification course for networking if I go down that route does anyone know anything about this course it's a classroom based one and it about £1700 compTIA run it.

Regards
Scott


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

The A+ won't really help with getting a cabling job, as the A+ mostly deals with PC maintenance, administration, and troubleshooting.

I didn't even know there were cable splicing courses. Most cable techs I've met simply learned on the job.


----------



## Cable_monkey (Oct 16, 2012)

The thing is I want to get away from cabling cat 5 so either networking or fiber optic splicing is the way I want to go just need some advice on either . Reading other posts in this section it seems a n+ or a+ is the way forward and get a entry level job as a computer tech and work my way up with REAL experience.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Cable_monkey said:


> The thing is I want to get away from cabling cat 5 so either networking or fiber optic splicing is the way I want to go just need some advice on either . Reading other posts in this section it seems a n+ or a+ is the way forward and get a entry level job as a computer tech and work my way up with REAL experience.


CAT 5 cabling is network cable.

Neither Network+ nor A+ will assist you much (if any) with being a cable tech. Computer techs and network admins these days don't make their own cables; for what techs are paid, it is MUCH more cost-efficient to simply buy the cables.


----------



## Cable_monkey (Oct 16, 2012)

I think we're misunderstanding each other , I'm not making or selling cables I'm thinking about getting into networking and just wondered the best way to go about it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi cisco do this for starters CCNA Discovery - Course Catalog - Cisco Systems


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi cisco do this for starters CCNA Discovery - Course Catalog - Cisco Systems


I disagree with this advice. Cisco certifications are not designed for someone looking to get into IT; they're designed for people who are already have IT experience. Getting certifications like these without having any experience can actually make it harder to get your first IT job, not easier.

Cable Monkey, you mentioned "splicing and testing", and that's not what network administrators do... that's what cable guys do. If you want to get into IT administration, you can't just jump right into network administration. That's something you typically work your way up to. I would recommend that you get an entry-level IT job, typically administering PCs. To make yourself look more attractive to employers, you should pursue entry-level certifications, such as the A+, Network+, and Windows client certifications.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is the entry level from them BM best I could find for starting at bottom rung


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

joeten said:


> That is the entry level from them BM best I could find for starting at bottom rung


Just because it is the lowest certification offered by Cisco doesn't mean that an entry-level tech should pursue it. Similarly, one would not expect someone without ANY experience being a doctor to do even the most basic of heart surgeries; they would be expected to first perform basic medical procedures, right?

Entry-level techs should pursue entry-level certifications like the ones I described.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you want to get into networking then you have to start at the bottom. You will most likely have to work on a help desk or as a trainee IT tech making tea and telling people to turn their systems on when they phone to say its not working but everyone has to start somewhere.

You do not walk into supporting networks and putting cables into switches without first knowing and having experience of telling a user how to quickly open up my computer with the key combination or help a user create a folder on the desktop. Unless you are very lucky you will have to start in jobs like that.

The A+ and N+ and 70-680 will help you but certs higher than that will hinder you because if an employer sees someone with high level certs and no experience 1 they will not hire you for an entry level job because as soon as you get some experience they will think you will do a runner for a better paid job 2 they would not hire you for the higher level jobs as network managers do not trust people with no experience and for good reason too.

It can take a while ot get where you want but the key is to stick at it.

PS you dont need to do a course to pass the A+ or N+ just get some books read them and practice then take the exams. I never have taken a course for any of my certs.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahh Oops on my part missed the post on N+


----------



## Cable_monkey (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice lads


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

In addition to what's already been said, there is a trade group devoted specifically to structured cabling called BICSI (Building Industry Consulting Service International).

BICSI does offer training courses in structured cabling, things like installing (and splicing) cable. This wouldn't really apply if you want to be an admin, but it might if you want to be a network tech, although often companies will actually contract out to a cabling company to run their cables through sites like data centers (because it's really diffcult, time consuming, and skilled work).

You can view a list of training courses offered by BICSI here-

https://www.bicsi.org/double.aspx?l...650,1654,1648,1302,1652,1658&r=1660,1662,1664

I would not under any circumstances rely on BICSI training to get a job as a network tech, but I only bring it up because you suggested interest in the topic.


----------

